
Buffer has helped send 100,000 tweets for people - joelg87
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/05/03/buffer-schedules-100000-tweets-ill-tell-you-about-it-later/
======
hunterowens
I love this app.

------
brackin
Congrats guys!

